# Louisville Indoor ??????



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Plenty of seating for spectators and most archery manufacturers will be there.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it only gets a little tight for spectator elbow room when the shoot-offs start up on sunday afternoon.


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks I kind of figured that being a national shoot but wasn't sure.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

If you are going to drive to the shoot bring your bow and shoot the indoor nationals.


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

I would but i'm afraid of two things!
1st: I'm afraid shooting others targets would be frowned upon
2nd if i did hit an x i mite have to dance a jig


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

actionjackson! said:


> I would but i'm afraid of two things!
> *1st: I'm afraid shooting others targets would be frowned upon*
> 2nd if i did hit an x i mite have to dance a jig


like it hasnt happened before?

so what? people make mistakes. how are you going to learn how to identify your target if you are too afraid to shoot in a crowd? 

each lane is numbered at the bale and at the line. you either shoot top or bottom. you cant put a decal on or make an 'identifiable discoloration' on it but you can hang the target a little off kilter. you can also fold the corners a tad.

not like a current pro ever made a mistake like that before.


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

actionjackson! said:


> I would but i'm afraid of two things!
> 1st: I'm afraid shooting others targets would be frowned upon
> 2nd if i did hit an x i mite have to dance a jig


2 weeks ago at our indoor state, I was aiming at my middle spot when the person behind me shot my top left spot. He felt really bad but I told him not to worry about it, it happens.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wrong target happens to everyone.About ten years ago or so I was shooting our State indoor.On Sunday Terry Ragsdale was on my left on #1 target,I was #2.First scoring arrow out of my bow went into Terrys upper right spot.I told Terry I had a pin wheel X in his upper right spot.He chuckled and said "wow thanks something to aim at" LOL and [tink] his arrow slid in right next to mine.I shot 59 more Xs and Terry shot 56 and said "thanks Don for handing me the title" I said your welcome.So dont feel like your the lone stranger when it comes to shooting the wrong target.
Don Ward


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good luck to all going.

Actionjackson it would be worth the time and effort to go just to see the vendors.
DB


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! I'm going down tomorrow morning to check it out


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

actionjackson! said:


> 1st: I'm afraid shooting others targets would be frowned upon


My daughter and I got a good chuckle at all of the arrows sticking in the wall when she went to shoot the second day. There was one that must have been close to 40 feet up the wall.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

actionjackson! said:


> I would but i'm afraid of two things!
> 1st: I'm afraid shooting others targets would be frowned upon
> 2nd if i did hit an x i mite have to dance a jig


There is nothing that hasen't already happened at a shoot so forget that and just shoot your bow. There was several folks that shot the wrong target again this year in about all classes. I saw one in the Pro class of all places. One year at a local shoot i shot another target 3 bales down to my left not once and not twice but 3 times i did before i got corrected. 3 Xs also but only scored a 10-2x on my card.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

RecurveDad said:


> My daughter and I got a good chuckle at all of the arrows sticking in the wall when she went to shoot the second day. There was one that must have been close to 40 feet up the wall.:icon_1_lol:



I was going to take a photo of it but forgot and Sunday it was down when i got there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the first time I shot vegas had so much adrenalin string slipped off my fingers and missed the bail altogether...wow what a show have to do it again...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> I was going to take a photo of it but forgot and Sunday it was down when i got there.


Naw...according to many 'sky drawing' a bow isn't any problem at all. Since some "Pros" do it, all is OK, fine, and well! You wouldn't point a rifle off yonder like that on a shooting range...but you will do it randomly with a lethal weapon such as a bow???? No "clear rule" against it? So that is OK too...until somebody gets maimed or killed; then the reactive approach will be undertaken.
Sky drawing is UNSAFE and UNCALLED FOR...Pro archer or not...it is NOT to be condoned or slighted as "no big deal"...but yet it is in many environs....
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Tom - 

You need to just let this go...

I'm weary of your Sky posts....

Going forward, until you can post a single incident of injury or death because of it I'll delete them as inflammatory.... stop


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

FV Chuck said:


> Tom -
> 
> You need to just let this go...
> 
> ...


So isn't waiting for an injury just proving what Tom has been saying, that nothing will be done about it until that happens.


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Not a pro here but a guest. I'm not sure I understand these last few post by field 14, FV Chuck and rn3. Are we now advocating unsafe practices, especially where hundreds of shooters are gathered? I have been under the impression that we always drew our bows on target. Have I missed something? Will/can anyone clarify this for me please?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

mdc_56 said:


> Not a pro here but a guest. I'm not sure I understand these last few post by field 14, FV Chuck and rn3. Are we now advocating unsafe practices, especially where hundreds of shooters are gathered? I have been under the impression that we always drew our bows on target. Have I missed something? Will/can anyone clarify this for me please?


No - We are not. There is no easy adult way to say this but, dont be stupid. Who would ever advocate that?

There is already a rule against "sky drawing"... Field has a specific gripe about one specific Pro Shooter that he feels sky draws his bow... To our credit in the NFAA we have not ever had one instance of an injury or death because of said practice.

It's often dealt with right on the line and rarely is it an issue. There are always instances of a release going off and arrows hitting a wall or safety curtain but again we take real pride in creating a safe environment for all of our archers to continue our pristine record.

My problem with Field is his seemingly constant nagging of this issue along with several others that he believes to be a huge problem. That and he has not/does not shoot on the Pro line in almost a decade (maybe over) and very little experience with it in the last several years. He rarely shoots at any event other than league night and does not even attend many of the larger national events. It's literally a Monday morning quarterback situation after seeing/reading highlights on the internet over the weekend. Additionally he tends to present them in a manner that is inflammatory and accusatory vs. suggestive and helpful. I'm beyond my tolerance point for it. 

If you have a problem fine. Use your adult words in a proper and constructive manner to have an adult conversation to effect change. If you cant- you are merely a muddled voice in a crowd of yellers that will not earn nor get respect.

Chuck


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

FV Chuck said:


> No - We are not. There is no easy adult way to say this but, dont be stupid. Who would ever advocate that?
> 
> There is already a rule against "sky drawing"... Field has a specific gripe about one specific Pro Shooter that he feels sky draws his bow... To our credit in the NFAA we have not ever had one instance of an injury or death because of said practice.
> 
> ...


Chuck,

Thanks for the clarification on "sky drawing". I am glad that the NFAA does not have any incidents to report due to this unsafe practice. I'm also happy to see they have a rule that governs said practice. I assume some, according to previous post, still practice this style of drawing. I can't imagine to what advantage, but hey, I have my own form issues to deal with. I was always under the impression that open discussion was a constructive way to effect change when warranted. My apologies for touching a nerve about the issue. Although referring to my question or myself as stupid leveled the playing field, I felt, due to some of the previous post, that a direct question was warranted. In addition, as a guest in a PRO forum, I was not looking for nor trying to earn respect and as a result, please feel free to PM me if you choose to continue the conversation as I will not frequent this forum in the near future.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

mdc - 

I often wonder the advantage myself, and when I see it I try to correct it. Historically it's not an issue so often it's the dead horse saga. 

As for open dialogue and conversation.... You'll find that I and several others here can have very strong and very different opinions on very polarizing topics. However, when the conversations turn to blatant misrepresentations and are trying to dredge up old (decades old) personal problems with people or polices that are no longer current or relevant I become a little intolerant.
Granted this sky issue could be current and relevant, but for the most part it's a minuscule part of several other problems we should be dealing with.

Your direct question about what we advocate was clearly going to get a "no" answer on every level..legal, personal, etc.... So why ask it? It's a rhetorical No...By doing so you ally yourself with the position of Field14 who types to hear himself read. It's a purposeful waste of time to actually respond to it directly. Hence the stupid tag.

Asking questions a way that leads to a reasonable and constructive answer is more helpful....I've no time for rhetoric and pointless questions that a child with some common sense can answer just so we can have "an argument" on AT.
You may find that too gruff or not as soft and pleasant as you like, and it's probably not PC...but... Your an adult I presume; so lets be adult. If you feel it's not the place for you then ok, sorry to loose you.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Well said, Chuck!


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice job and to the point.


----------

